
Ask HN: Where to find someone to review my code? - bbuccianti
Exists some place like this? A place where experienced people help a young padawan to evolve his crafts? Just by providong feedback and direction.<p>How i find one?
======
_Gyan_
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

------
this2shallPass
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)
[https://www.airpair.com/](https://www.airpair.com/)
[https://hackhands.com/](https://hackhands.com/) (not sure if still active)
[https://officehours.io/](https://officehours.io/) (not sure if still active)

~~~
weinzierl
Has anyone experience with officehours.io? I like the concept and it sounds
like something HN would typically be interested in but all previous posts
about them didn't get any traction.

~~~
karjaluoto
Officehours hasn’t seen a lot of traction. That said, it’s still running, and
has some activity.

To our surprise, the biggest problem is in getting requests for advisors’
time. Turns out many will share their experience; fewer feel comfortable
asking for it.

------
sshine
[https://exercism.io/](https://exercism.io/)

Mentors give feedback on exercises in most mainstream languages. You can also
mentor one track while being mentored in another.

~~~
nithya-p
+1 Its been very helpful for me

------
Ologn
Go to Github and look at projects where there have been a few recent merged
pull requests. Look at listed issues, the TODO file and so forth. Fix an issue
and send a pull request.

After a few such patches, this will start getting you code reviews. People
have much more time to review your patches to their code than they do to make
suggested patches to your code.

~~~
mattfrommars
I was just going through GitHub and couldn't find how to do "few recent merged
pull request".

Any pointer?

~~~
Ologn
Well let's say you know Kotlin well and program for the Android platform a
lot. You can search Github for projects using the Kotlin language which
contain the word Android, with the most stars like this:

[https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=language%3AKotlin+Android...](https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=language%3AKotlin+Android&s=stars&type=Repositories)

We go down six and see Google's android architecture components. We click on
it and click on pull requests. We look at what is open and what is closed.

We see a month ago someone sent a pull request which was merged -

[https://github.com/googlesamples/android-architecture-
compon...](https://github.com/googlesamples/android-architecture-
components/pull/479)

If we go back more we can see other merged requests in the recent past.

This is a project with a "few recent merged pull requests". People sent a
patch to the code in a pull request, and their branch was merged into the main
code base.

While this example was Android and Kotlin, you can look at other languages you
have more familiarity with, and other focuses. Projects with a lot of stars
and/or forks are good candidates to look at, and you can sort by them. I did
add the caveat recent though, as sometimes a project has been abandoned for a
year or more, and there might be no active project owner to merge pull
requests.

------
Nuance
[https://www.reddit.com/r/codereview/](https://www.reddit.com/r/codereview/)

------
ecesena
I’d also highly recommend to share a link to your code now. You’re top on
hn/ask, you’ll get quite some folks looking at it and maybe someone is
interested in helping you out.

~~~
codetrotter
Agreed. OP, if you are still able to edit your post, place a link to the one
GitHub project of yours that you most want feedback on.

------
mlboss
It is difficult to get code reviews without working on a full-time job. I
would suggest to read Pragmatic Programmer. It has some nice wisdom on how to
write elegant code.

~~~
clarry
It can be difficult with a full time job too, unfortunately.

------
swatcoder
I do that! I specialize in reviewing and auditing delivered work for
entrepreneurs/investors/etc, which is a slightly different perspective than
code reviews for developers themselves, but depending on your project and
needs I can do that too.

I also offer ongoing mentoring for independent freelancers, if that's the
track your on.

Contact info and and website in profile.

------
akulbe
I'm surprised there hasn't been more mention of GitHub.

~~~
dewey
How is this going to help though? If you are starting out and have a few test
projects on github it doesn’t really happen that random people discover them
and do a code review. It barely happens with bigger open source projects.

------
orange222
If you're ok to pay some money, try codementor.io. If you're stuck on some
weird problem in a new language/framework that you're not able to google out
of, you can hire some mentor there.

------
apexkid
[http://www.twoleaps.com](http://www.twoleaps.com)

It is centered towards university students but everyone is welcome.

------
abhikandoi2000
You can send me an email. I have 3 years of experience developing large scale
as well as performant software, including work experience at two YC startups.
Mail: abhikandoi2000@gmail.com

Note: This opportunity window is only open for a short period before I start
something else. Post which it will become less likely for me to respond
frequently.

------
NVRM
It depends on your goal. If you are looking for performances, many times, the
good team practice isn't the fastest, or simplest.

What about writing quick units tests and make your own comparisons? What is
working nice for you, is probably the best way, anyway!

------
systematical
Subreddit for the given language. Any kind local meetup for given language.

